# LibNoDave und Verbindung zu IBH-SoftSps in VMware



## Manni01 (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Szenario:

Win7 Professional 64bit Rechner
Darauf in VMware ein WinXP-Prof. 32bit mit IBH-SoftSps

Ich möchte nun mit LibNoDave über TCP/IP eine Kommunikation zur SoftSps vom Host (Win7) zum Guest (WinXP mit SoftSps) herstellen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muss ich ISOonTCP auswählen. Folgende Ausgabe kommt von testISO_TCP.exe:

.5\win>testiso_tcp -w -d 192.168.1.101
openSocketw.c: enter OpenSocket
openSocketw.c: 1
openSocketw.c: 2 6600
openSocketw.c: peer:192.168.1.101=1694607552
openSocketw.c: 6
openSocketw.c: 7
openSocketw.c: socket is 156
openSocketw.c: setsockopt No error 0
openSocketw.c: 8
openSocketw.c: bind Socket error: No error
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 192.168.1.101
send packet: :
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x16,0x11,0xE0,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xC1,0x02,0x01,0x00,0xC
2,
10:0x02,0x01,0x02,0xC0,0x01,0x09,
timeout in ReadISOPacket.
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: :
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...timeout in ReadISOPacket.
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: :
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...timeout in ReadISOPacket.
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: :
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...Couldn't connect to PLC.
Please make sure you use the -2 option with a CP243 but not with CPs 343 or 443
.

Und dazu passend die Aufzeichnung der Pakete auf dem WinXP-System mit der Soft-SPS:







Wie man sieht, wird die Verbindung zurückgesetzt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Oder mache ich grundsätzlich was falsch?

Danke für Eure Hinweise....


----------



## dj999 (31 Januar 2011)

Ich habe das gerade probiert, bei mir funktioniert die Verbindung einwandfrei.

Die CP343-Emulation muss in der SoftSPS aktiviert sein. Außerdem musst du sicherstellen, dass der Port 102 nicht bereits von einem anderen Programm auf deinem Rechner belegt ist. Das kannst du beispielsweise mit dem Tool "tcpview.exe" von sysinternals.com herausfinden.

Gruß
dj999


----------



## Manni01 (31 Januar 2011)

*Funkioniert!*

Besten Dank für den Tipp! Nun geht's. Und jetzt, wo ich es mir richtig überlege, hatte ich das Problem schon einmal vor 2 Jahren:

Der Port 102 wird frecherweise von einem Siemens Prozess belegt:

C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\S7IEPG\s7oiehsx.exe
"SIMATIC IEPG Help Service"

Lösung:
Soft-SPS beenden
Den Siemens-Dienst beenden
Soft-SPS wieder starten

Weiß jemand wozu dieser Dienst benötigt wird, bzw. warum der Port 102 belegt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Januar 2011)

Manni01 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wozu dieser Dienst benötigt wird, bzw. warum der Port 102 belegt?



1. Siemens-Gebot: Du sollst keine andere SoftSPS haben neben WinAC


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> 1. Siemens-Gebot: Du sollst keine andere SoftSPS haben neben WinAC



Und seit der Step 7 5.5 ist der Dienst sogar noch penetranter geworden. Wenn ich bei mir den Dienst stoppe, startet Step 7 garnicht mehr - keine Fehlermeldung, nix.
Nachdem Step 7 gestartet ist kann man ihn aber ohne Probleme beenden.


----------

